# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  المنتخب الهولندي يسعى لتحقيق حلمه في مونديال 2010 :

## العالي عالي

*
بعد فوزه بجميع المباريات  الثماني التي خاضها في التصفيات الأوروبية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم  2010 بجنوب أفريقيا وتسجيله 17 هدفا مقابل هدفين فقط اهتزت بهما شباكه في  هذه المباريات ، أصبح المنتخب الهولندي لكرة القدم مرشحا بقوة بحكم المنطق  والإحصائيات للفوز بلقب المونديال.

ويتألق بعض نجوم الفريق البارزين  والموهوبين في الأندية الأوروبية الكبيرة مثل انتر ميلان الإيطالي وبايرن  ميونيخ الألماني.

كما وضع الاتحاد الدولي للعبة (فيفا) المنتخب  الهولندي في المرتبة الثالثة بين أقوى الفرق في العالم وذلك بعد المنتخبين  الأسباني الفائز بلقب كأس الأمم الأوروبية الماضية (يورو 2008) والبرازيلي  الفائز بلقب كأس العالم خمس مرات سابقة.

وإذا أراد ويسلي شنايدر نجم  الفريق ورفاقه التغلب على سجلهم كفريق فشل في تحقيق التوقعات المنتظرة منه  رغم الترشيحات القوية التي تسبقه دائما إلى البطولات الكبيرة ، سيكون  الفريق بحاجة إلى جرعة كبيرة من الحظ وإلى تعامل أكثر نضجا مع البطولة.

وعلى  مدار مشاركات الفريق السابقة في بطولات كأس العالم ، كان أفضل إنجاز  للمنتخب الهولندي هو بلوغ المباراة النهائية في بطولتين متتاليتين عندما  اشتهر الفريق بأسلوب "الكرة الشاملة" بقيادة صانع ألعابه الأسطوري يوهان  كرويف.

ولكن الحظ عاند الفريق حيث التقى في المباراة النهائية بكل  من البطولتين مع أصحاب الأرض فسقط في نهائي مونديال 1974 أمام منتخب  ألمانيا الغربية وفي نهائي مونديال 1978 أمام الأرجنتين على الرغم من  المستوى الرائع الذي قدمه الفريق في البطولتين.

ورغم ذلك ، كان  افتقاد الفريق للالتزام سببا في الخروج المبكر للفريق من الدور الثاني (دور  الستة عشر) في مونديال 2006 بألمانيا حيث سقط الفريق أمام المنتخب  البرتغالي.

وأشارت التقارير إلى أن خلافا حادا نشب بين رود فان  نيستلروي مهاجم الفريق ومديره الفني ماركو فان باستن عشية المباراة حيث جاء  رد فعل اللاعب غاضبا وانفعاليا اثر سماع أنباء بأنه لن يكون ضمن التشكيل  الأساسي للفريق في المباراة.

وبعدها بيوم واحد ، خسر المنتخب  الهولندي أمام نظيره البرتغالي صفر/1 في واحدة من أكثر المباريات توترا في  تاريخ بطولات كأس العالم حيث أشهر الحكم الروسي فالنتين إيفانوف الذي أدار  اللقاء 16 بطاقة صفراء وأربع بطاقات حمراء في هذا اللقاء الذي أطلق عليه  لقب "معركة نورنبرج".

ويحظى المنتخب الهولندي بتاريخ حافل فيما  يتعلق بالمشاكل الداخلية بالفريق. ولكن الفريق يبدو مهتما وحريصا في الوقت  الحالي على نبذ كل هذه الانقسامات.

وقال ويسلي شنايدر لاعب خط الوسط  المهاجم في مقابلة أجريت معه حديثا "أهم شيء هو أن نعمل جميعا سويا لنتأكد  من نجاح الفريق".

والأكثر من ذلك أن العديد من لاعبي المنتخب  الهولندي يقتربون حاليا من تمام نضجهم الكروي وهو ما يظهر من خلال أدائهم  مع أنديتهم.

وأصبح شنايدر ، على سبيل المثال ، عنصرا بارزا في تشكيل  فريق انتر ميلان الإيطالي المكتظ بالنجوم كما ينال زميله آريين روبن إشادة  بالغة على أهدافه الحاسمة والمؤثرة مع بايرن ميونيخ الألماني كما قدم  اللاعب مع بايرن أداء رائعا في دوري أبطال أوروبا ليصل مع الفريق إلى نهائي  البطولة.

وإذا استعاد روبن فان بيرسي نجم أرسنال الإنجليزي مستواه  المعهود بعد تعافيه من الإصابة ، سيلعب إلى جوار ديرك كاوت مهاجم ليفربول  الإنجليزي وكلاس يان هونتلار مهاجم ميلان الإيطالي لتشكيل خط هجوم رائع  ومزعج للخصوم.

ويرى المدرب الهولندي الشهير جوس هيدينك المدير الفني  السابق للفريق أن المنتخب الهولندي يمكنه تقديم عروض جيدة وتحقيق نتائج  طيبة إذا اتسم الدفاع بالتنظيم ، كما يرى المعلقون والمحللون أن أبرز نقاط  قوة المنتخب الهولندي تكمن في حارس مرماه المخضرم إدوين فان دير سار بينما  يظهر غيابه أكبر نقاط الضعف في الفريق.

وأوقعت قرعة مونديال 2010  بجنوب أفريقيا المنتخب الهولندي في المجموعة الخامسة التي يلتقي فيها  منتخبات الدنمارك واليابان والكاميرون.

ولكن المدرب بيرت فان مارفيك  المدير الفني للمنتخب الهولندي قال إن فريقه ربما يعتبر المرشح الأقوى في  هذه المجموعة ولكن "المجموعة ستكون صعبة للغاية بالنسبة لنا".

وفي  نفس الوقت أكد فان مارفيك ، الذي تولى في الماضي تدريب فريق فينورد  الهولندي أنه في حالة وصول جميع لاعبيه إلى قمة مستواهم "يمكن للفريق أن  يتغلب على أي منافس".

وصرح فرانك دي بوير المدرب المساعد لفان  مارفيك لموقع الفيفا حديثا بقوله إن المنتخب الهولندي في مهمة "ليصبح بطلا  للعالم".

ويقول البعض إنه بعد إنه بعد فوز المنتخب الأسباني أخيرا  بلقب كأس أوروبا الماضية (يورو 2008) ، رغم أنه كان مثل المنتخب الهولندي  في إخفاقه بالبطولات الكبيرة ، لم يعد هناك سبب لعدم فوز المنتخب الهولندي  بلقب المونديال.

المدير  الفني ، بيرت فان مارفيك :

حل المدرب بيرت فان مارفيك  بدلا من مواطنه ماركو فان باستن في منصب المدير الفني للمنتخب الهولندي بعد  كأس الأمم الأوروبية الماضية (يورو 2008).

وتقدم فان مارفيك الخطوة  الأولى في طريق النجاح والشهرة في عالم التدريب بعدما قاد فينورد الهولندي  في عام 2002 للفوز بلقب كأس الاتحاد الأوروبي (الدوري الأوروبي حاليا).

ولم  يحقق فان مارفيك أي نجاح على مدار عامين قاد فيهما فريق بوروسيا دورتموند  الألماني. ولكنه نال احترام الهولنديين بعدما قاد منتخب بلاده للفوز في  جميع المباريات الثماني التي خاضها في التصفيات الأوروبية المؤهلة لمونديال  2010 .

وربما يفتقد فان مارفيك الشهرة التي تمتع بها سابقوه من  مدربي المنتخب الهولندي "الطاحونة البرتقالية" ولكنه أظهر عدم خوفه من  القرارات الصعبة ومنها على سبيل المثال استبعاد كلارنس سيدورف نجم ميلان  الإيطالي من صفوف المنتخب.

كما أثار فان مارفيك دهشة الجميع بقراره  الخاص إعادة لاعب خط الوسط مارك فان بوميل نجم بايرن ميونيخ إلى صفوف  الفريق خاصة وأن اللاعب هو زوج ابنته.*

----------


## العالي عالي

*ويسلي شنايدر*

*::مسيرته  مع الأندية::* 
 *ويسلي شنايدر من مواليد 9 يونيو 1984 في أوتريخت. بدأ  اللعب لدوس ، وهو ناد للهواة في مسقط رأسه ، الذي كان بطل الدوري الهولندي  في عام 1958. سطعت موهبته في سن مبكرة جدا ، وقبل سن الخامسة ، ومنها  إجادته للعب بكلتا القدمين.*  **


* في سن السابعة ، وجهت له الدعوة للعب في اياكس  بعد فترة وجيزة من انتقال شقيقه الاكبر جيفري من النادي و الأكاديمية  المرموقة.* 

* وخلال مرحلة المراهقة ، ويسلي تدرج في جميع المراحل  العمرية للمنتخب الهولندي، ولعب في كأس الالم في بيرو تحت 17 سنة، واختير  كأفضل لاعب في عدد من البطولات الدولية الأخرى.*  *......*
* ويسلي   اقتحم اياكس في ربيع عام 2003. رؤيته ، وتحديد الهدف والقدرة على التسديد  بكلتا القدمين، أذهل النقاد والجماهير على حد سواء. لعب لاول مرة مع أياكس  خارج ملعبه وفاز 6-0 على تيلبورغ ، وعلى الفور تم تعيينه كمختص في تنفيذ  الركلات الثابتة في اياكس. لعب مباراته الأولى على أرض فريقه أياكس في  كلاسيكو فينورد وأياكس والذي انتهى بالتعادل.* 


* ويسلي سجل أول  هدف في الدوري يوم 13 أبريل 2003 ، في الفوز 3-0 في بريدا ، وبعد ذلك  بأسبوعين فقد كان أول ظهور له مع لفريق كبير وهو هولندا ، حيث أتى ليحل محل  ادغار دافيدز في نصف الوقت في مباراة ودية ضد البرتغال(1-1).* 

* أما موسم   2003/04 فقد كان موسما استثنائيا للاعب. تحت رعاية رونالد كومان مدرب  اياكس سار نحو العنوان الثاني من الألفية الجديدة. في سياق هذه الحملة ،  ويسلي لعب 30 مباراة سجل خلالها 9 أهداف. كما ابدى نشاطه وحماسه في قلب خط  الوسط في المنتخب الوطني.*  *إلا أن خيبة أمل له في ذاك الموسم جاءت في دوري ابطال  اوروبا حيث انهى اياكس البطولة وهو في قاع المجموعة. وقد شهد دوري  الأبطال موسم 2004/05 افضل من ذلك بقليل ، لأن أياكس حل في المركز الثالث  خلف بايرن ميونيخ الالماني ويوفنتوس الايطالي. وكان ويسلي قد سجل أول هدف  في دوري ابطال اوروبا في الموسم التالي مع تحقيق التعادل ضد سبارتا براغ  التشيكي في 14 سبتمبر ، على الرغم من تخلي اياكس عنه في الدور الثاني ضد  انتر ميلان.* *ويسلي في عام 2006 ساعد اياكس على الاحتفاظ باللقب في  الموسم التالي ، عن طريق ركلات الترجيح امام الكمار الهولندي.* 
**
*......*  *في يوم 13 أغسطس 2007 تم التوصل الى انتقال ويسلي الى  واحد من اكبر الاندية في العالم  ريال مدريد حيث انضم عدد كبير من اللاعبين  الهولنديين حيث انضم ايضا رود فان نيستلروي ، درينتي، وارين روبن  وفاندرفارت لاحقا. ودفع ريال مدريد 27 مليون يورو لتأمين خدمات اللاعب حتى  عام 2012 ، وإنهاء آمال فالنسيا في ضم اللاعب.*  **


* بعد   ذلك بيومين ويسلي لعب مباراته الاولى للوس بلانكوس في مباراة ودية ضد ريال  بيتيس.وقد ارتدى القميص رقم 23 الذي كان رقم القميص الذي  يرتديه ديفيد  بيكهام في السابق. انه بالفعل في طريقه لكسب مكان أساسي في ريال مدريد.  واول هدف في الدوري وكان من نوع خاص، فقد كان في الديربي أمام أتلتيكو  مدريد.* *ويسلي شنايدر* *::مسيرته مع المنتخب::* 
*في تشرين الأول / أكتوبر ، سجل هدفه الاول لهولندا ، ضد  مولدافيا ، للمساعدة في تأمين مكان في دوري الابطال الاوروبي . وبعد أن  شاهد من المدرجات الهولندية حيث خسر في مباراة الذهاب 1-0 في غلاسكو ، كان  الاتجاه الى عمل المدرب ديك ادفوكات في مباراة العودة. في غضون 40 دقيقة  كان قد سجل هدف واحد وصنع الثاني والثالث لهولندا كما ساعدهم على فوز     6-0 وحجز تذكرة سفر الى البرتغال في ذلك الصيف.* 

* في كأس العالم  2006 ويسلي كان على الدوام وفيا لهذا الأورنج ، لكنه عمل في مركز مختلف  وغير مألوف لكونه لاعب خط الوسط المدافع ، والذي يحد من الفرص المتاحة له  لعرض براعته في الهجوم . البطولة انتهت بخيبة الأمل لرجال ماركو فان باستن  لأنه خرج من البطولة في الجولة الثانية من البطولة ضد*

----------

